# Colostrum leaking??? Pregnant?? Negative test.... Im confused... Help?!



## heavenlylove

Hi!! I'm new to this site but I realllyyyyy need some input on experiences here because i'm downright confused right now... So I guess you could say I was semi "trying" to conceive with my fiance... Lets just say I put it in God's hands. We had sex everyday, multiple times a day for about two weeks straight (we live far from each other and I was visiting him for those two weeks), those two weeks ran straight into my ovulation cycle (I checked afterwards)... and eight days later he came to visit me again and we had sex again and I bled a light pink color, which stopped immediately afterwards. So I took a pregnancy test and it came out negative. I had light cramping and hot and cold flashes all day that day, I also felt nauseous. I looked up these symptoms and found they fell on the exact day implantation would occur if my egg had indeed been fertilized.. I also read that hcg levels would not be able to be detected yet on a test at that point so Two days later, he drove down to see me again to take another test with me. The test came back negative again... so I took another brand test, also negative. We had sex again later that night and I began to have strong cramps all at once and my cervix hurt and was very sensitive during intercourse. I had to stop intercourse because my cramps began to get so bad. I went to the restroom and there was a light light tinge of pink when I wiped, so light it was barely visible but I knew what I was looking for so I could tell it was not clear and pinkish. I thought, ok... this must be my period coming on finally since I am due for my period tomorrow and all of my tests have come back negative. But the cramping stopped immediately and there was no blood at all. So we went back to cuddling and (in advance sorry for the TMI) But basically he noticed when he sucked on my nipples that something was coming out of them, so I squeezed them thinking he was lying and a teeny drop of pure white milk came out. I squeezed again and colostrum type substance came out. This happened to my other breast as well when I checked it. Now when i squeeze it it leaks pure colostrum looking stuff (Ive had a baby before so I know exactly what colostrum is and looks like). But I am sooooooooooo confused.. how the heck can I be leaking colostrum so early on in a pregnancy that just implanted and got fertilized a week ago (if it even did) and if I am indeed pregnant, why am I testing negative!!??? Im so confused !!! Thanks in advance ladies !!


----------



## heavenlylove

Oh btw this happened where we found the colostrum leaking just last night, and Im due for my period tomorrow.... but all tests are still negative even tho they are early response and ept tests...


----------



## heavenlylove

So basically my question is, is it possible for your breasts to produce colostrum a few days after implantation yet all preg tests come back negative??and if not.. what is going on with me???


----------



## Momma.Bear

Your breasts can leak without being pregnant.
My sister had this, shes never even been pregnant & my cousin still produces milk and her daughter is 9.


----------



## heavenlylove

Momma.Bear said:


> Your breasts can leak without being pregnant.
> My sister had this, shes never even been pregnant & my cousin still produces milk and her daughter is 9.

Thank you for the reply! But what do you make of the bleeding, do you think that was implantation bleeding i experienced? It happened (the spotting) and lasted for one hour 8 days past ovulation and 4 days before my expected period... and never came back... (I should be due for my period today.)


----------



## Momma.Bear

Its very possible. Sounds like IB.
You could just be producing hcg slowly thats why the tests are neg.
Maybe test in a couple of days if AF doesnt show up.


----------



## heavenlylove

Momma.Bear said:


> Its very possible. Sounds like IB.
> You could just be producing hcg slowly thats why the tests are neg.
> Maybe test in a couple of days if AF doesnt show up.

Ok thanks so much!!! Ill just wait and do that...


----------



## carlyjade86

I had a squeeze yesterday and had 2 drops of colstrum. My boobs leaked as soon as I found out I was pregnant with DS, but I was 8wks gone then. 
I had a BFN this morning. AF due on Monday. 
It sounds like u may have experienced IB. Could also be that u have a lesion on ur cervix from all the :sex: - hard to tell without a BFP! Its something that can only been known when looking back in hindsight! I had a single streak of blood this cycle in my CM @ 5dpo. So I guess I'm waiting for the same answer as u! 
GL and Welcome to BnB! :) :hugs:


----------



## heavenlylove

carlyjade86 said:


> I had a squeeze yesterday and had 2 drops of colstrum. My boobs leaked as soon as I found out I was pregnant with DS, but I was 8wks gone then.
> I had a BFN this morning. AF due on Monday.
> It sounds like u may have experienced IB. Could also be that u have a lesion on ur cervix from all the :sex: - hard to tell without a BFP! Its something that can only been known when looking back in hindsight! I had a single streak of blood this cycle in my CM @ 5dpo. So I guess I'm waiting for the same answer as u!
> GL and Welcome to BnB! :) :hugs:

Thank you so much! Omgosh we are in the same boat! I am excited to see if my AF comes or not.. this is torture waiting with all these could be signs! Good luck and God bless you too!!! Yes, Im glad I joined!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelj799

Hi im having a bit of an issue. I dont know if I am thinking to much into this but I had the implant in for just under 8months and me and my partner have been trying without thinking about it. I had my period 6 weeks after having this taken out. I had really bad cramps and couldn't stomach breakfast from the pains of the period so I skipped a few breakfasts and on sunday I went very light headed but I got in the bath tonight and my left boob started leaking and then I squeezed it as I thought I imagined it but it kept happening. What would you suggest??


----------



## wannabemomy37

leaking breasts could be a sign of pregnancy, but it's not likely.

You should have your doctor check your prolactin levels to be sure it's not a different issue. Otherwise, there is this condition that happens to non-pregnant women, males, even infants, where colostrum/breastmilk can come out of the nipples and it is harmless and no "cure" for it at the moment. It's called something like gallorectia? I was diagnosed with this also, but coincidentally it was after a chemical pregnancy.

Good luck either way, just wanted to share my experience!


----------



## Doodleberry2

I had the same thing happen! I am 14dpo today but got a bfn this morning &#128533;. Still no AF, just lots of watery discharge.


----------



## happy02

From my experience I would have to say a bfp could follow shortly??!!....

Heavenly love maybe u didn't ovulate wen u think u did? Mayb that 1st bleed was u ov'ing and not ib an ib was the later bleed?! Just a thought... 

I got the super faintest I am goin mad bfp that turned to better bfp now. I think I am about 6-8 weeks but really don't know. However my boobs r leaking colostrum too!! I have a 10month drs an they haven't leaked before. So from me I would have to say bfp related more likely than another health issue 

Hope it is girls!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## londongirlttc

Hi ladies,

I found this thread as this is exactly the same thing that's happening to me!

I'm 10 or 11dpo today and have been leaking colostrum from my breasts when I squeeze them. I breast fed my son but stopped 18 months ago and I know that at one point before they were empty as I squeezed them out of curiosity and nothing came out.

I have other symptoms too (sore breasts, sense of smell, dry lips etc) but have had 2 BFNs so far.

Has anyone else tested yet and had a result??

Wishing everyone luck! It's so nice to find a thread when you're searching for your symptoms and not see that it's 3 years old!


----------



## happy02

Ha I know what you mean London! I don't like to comment when it's really old coz u don't know what happened....

Like I said, I was the same and got proper mega faint lines, so faint my other half just said I am mad and making them up! A week later they started to get darker, still faint! But defo ther. Another week later they r darker still, but I am still testing as they aren't as dark as I would like them to b.... Mayb wer just slow at producing hcg.

I will know for definite how slow and mayb why a week on weds when I see dr and have scan xx


----------



## MommytoSophia

I know this is a really old post, but I am having the issue and wondering did you end up pregnant? All the best to you :))


----------



## MommytoSophia

I know this is a really old post, but I am having the issue and wondering did you end up pregnant? All the best to you :))


----------



## Dill

Last cycle, I had cramping in the implantation dpo range, my breasts got HUGE and swollen and painful, leaking colostrum from both sides for a week. BFNs, AF hit right on time. It can definitely happen without being pregnant. I've typically had those symptoms when pregnant, but it can also just be a sign of hormonal fluctuation.

Really, the only way to know for sure is to POAS.


----------

